
A Simple Web App in Rust - neverminder
http://joelmccracken.github.io/entries/a-simple-web-app-in-rust-pt-1/
======
higherpurpose
Making web apps in Rust is pretty cool from a "let's push the limits of this
systems language" point of view. But what I'd really like to see is all the
security apps starting to be built or even rewritten in Rust. So far I don't
think I've seen too many.

~~~
neverminder
I'm pretty sure this will happen sooner or later. My guess is that people who
deal with those things are naturally cautious, (hence "security") so it might
take some time.

~~~
JoelMcCracken
Its also the kind of thing that I am completely non-expert at.

------
msie
The significance of whether a semi-colon ends a line or not bugs me.

~~~
neverminder
I suppose it depends on one's background. It doesn't bug me that much, but
coming from scala background I just take functional/monadic approach and it
feels right.

~~~
pcwalton
I proposed making it insignificant several years ago and most of the Rust
community wanted it to stay the way it was, so it was abandoned. I don't
actually really care much either way.

------
oknoorap
I haven't tried rust yet, until this article appear, I need more easy peasy
tutorial about rust web app, clear and simple tutorial, I'm gopher anyway.

~~~
steveklabnik
You might like
[https://github.com/brson/httptest](https://github.com/brson/httptest)

